# Best option for a bedroom media player pulling from TiVo HD



## yekim (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, I wanted to ping this crew because I know there are a lot of very respectable opinions here  . I am looking to get TiVo content from my TiVo HD (with 750GB self-installed upgrade thx to these forums) to a bedroom HDTV I just bought.

My main criteria are:
1- No recurring subscription fee
2- Low cost hardware (under $200? $300?)
3- Silent

My main use for it is to send over a couple of shows at a time (news etc, desperate housewives for the wife ... ) so I don't need a huge amount of space.

I have thought about a few options...

A- Get a second TiVo (but I don't know if a subscription is required?)
B- Get an AppleTV and hack it to run OSX, put Roxio Toast on it.
C- Get a cheapo eee box and install TiVo Desktop or pyTivo (seems to have been done before)

For all of the options above, I've thought about getting an SSD at some point to reduce the HDD noise.

I guess at the moment option A seems easiest assuming there is no subscription required, option B seems most fun. What does everyone think or has found the most success with?

Cheers,
Yek


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

How about a Slingbox/Slingcatcher combo?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

There are a few things to consider but the 100% way to avoid any issues is to avoid transfers from the HD box in the traditional sense. That leaves you with a few options.

1. Use some sort of AV caster to send the signal and the remote commands to the other room via coax. This type of thing might be limited to SD quality however. I'm not familiar with these, I just know they exist.

2. Use a sling media device designed to be used in your home. I believe some of these support HD. 

If you are using OTA recording only you can use a PC and have no issues other than the WAF in using a mouse and keyboard in the bedroom, or like you said using an Apple TV or mini with it's remote control.

If you are on TWC you can run into issues with the Tuning Adapter and CCI Bits TWC assigns to it's digtial channels that prevents MRV, (Locals should be unaffected, as well as those channels that aren't digital) . If you aren't using TWC you may be in the clear. I'd suggest searching your provider on the forum to see what issues, if any, you might encounter.


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

A - Requires a subscription.


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Do you need to watch different shows in the living room and bedroom? If not, just get a powered HDMI splitter and a remote extender.


----------



## Mikeyoro (Nov 7, 2003)

XBMC

http://lifehacker.com/5391308/build-a-silent-standalone-xbmc-media-center-on-the-cheap

You can network it to the same folder as your Tivo recordings.

It will play anything, including hi-def, highly customizable.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

I agree with HDMI (or component) splitter. I have a component splitter/amplifier in my attic that I send A/V from my main TivoHD to 5 other TVs. I then use Powermids to control the Tivo from other rooms. Works great.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Mikeyoro said:


> XBMC
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5391308/build-a-silent-standalone-xbmc-media-center-on-the-cheap
> 
> ...


Since you'd be reliant on a PC doing the transfers you might have to deal with the CCI foolishness some cable companies impose. OTOH if you have an xbox you can mod it won't cost you anything to try.


----------



## yekim (Jan 30, 2004)

9300170 said:


> Do you need to watch different shows in the living room and bedroom? If not, just get a powered HDMI splitter and a remote extender.


No, the same show is fine.

But the problem here is that my living room is very far from my bedroom (not and HDMI problem, but a routing problem). Living in a flat as I do, I have no way of running cables to the other room without having them exposed (does not pass Wife Test) or doing major construction. AFAIK Wireless HDMI is still cost-prohibitive.

:-/



Mikeyoro said:


> XBMC
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5391308/build-...r-on-the-cheap
> 
> You can network it to the same folder as your Tivo recordings.


I did have this thought as well (I have been following Boxee for a long time and it's XBMC based), but I wasn't sure how I could get the TiVo recordings to XBMC easily ... hence the pyTivo thought. Does anyone have any experience automating this? Or advice on how long this takes?

I liked the idea of A- 2nd Tivo as it sounded like it could stream the show over WiFi, limiting the amount of forethought I would need to have...

Thanks all!
Cheers, Yek


----------



## Mikeyoro (Nov 7, 2003)

Well if you have the Tivo Desktop you can have it auto transfer your shows to computer and then you can have the XBMC or whatever use the same Tivo Folder to pull its content. But you are looking at a couple hundred to do this.

Tivo has renewed DVR's for $79.99, and when you add a second tivo, it is $10/month subscription. I know you're not looking for subscription, but it is easy to use tivo's wireless transfer ..


----------

